# Early mornin eye test.



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 25, 2015)

Ok put on your specs. I was out on the deck this mornin havin some coffee enjoying the 60 deg temp before it warms up into the 90s today and spoted something in the pasture. Look hard it's not right in the center this time


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 25, 2015)

Ok I'll throw in some of the Kodaks 12 power zoom to help out.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 25, 2015)

Was hoping to spot some spots with her but she decided she'd had enough of me spying on her and off she went into the thick stuff down in the creek, maybe the fawn was down there???


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 25, 2015)

Pretty neat.  I'm still struggling to see her in the first pic.  I think i have it nailed down though because of your zoomed in pics.  Just a little above and right of center in the first pic?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 25, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> Pretty neat.  I'm still struggling to see her in the first pic.  I think i have it nailed down though because of your zoomed in pics.  Just a little above and right of center in the first pic?



A little help bull


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 29, 2015)

Yep, that's where I was thinking, but never would have seen her without your zoomed-in pic.  That is a really nice vista you have from your deck!


----------



## rip18 (Jul 9, 2015)

Cool!  

Sure miss your "ride to work" shots...


----------

